# redbelly breeding video



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

here is a short video of my redbellies getting down and making a nest at the same time. i was finally able to get some video of some piranha porn. this has been going on with all my redbellies i have 3 females and 2 males for sure the last is unknown but it has been busy with a male and a female . here is a link i just uploaded it so it may not be ready instantly.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

mmmm the hardcore stuff


----------



## MasterFouad (Aug 16, 2008)

nice reds
how old are they?


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

Naughty lil fish..... Do ya have another tank ready for the expected fry.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Big-Kev said:


> Naughty lil fish..... Do ya have another tank ready for the expected fry.


yes i sure do. not sure what all i need but i have a cycled tank. any help as to what i will need would be great.... the ps range from 1-1/2 to 2 1/2 - 3 years


----------

